# Pizza Hut



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

There used to be a Pizza Hut on The Walk (JBR) which moved to Marina Mall when the Mall opened. This has also been closed. Does any one know of a "Dine Inn" Pizza Hut close to Dubai Marina?


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

I've seen one near Ibn na Battuta mall - in the petrol station before the the hotel but have never been. 

We normally go to the one in Jumeirah which is about 10-15mins away from Marina.

S


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

One by Ibn Battuta doesnt have many seats. Is more like pop in and pick up type of place.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

LongLiveDubai said:


> There used to be a Pizza Hut on The Walk (JBR) which moved to Marina Mall when the Mall opened. This has also been closed. Does any one know of a "Dine Inn" Pizza Hut close to Dubai Marina?


It's not close to the Marina, but there's a dine-in one in Arabian Ranches.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

There is a dine in on Jumeirah road, about 2 kms after Burj Al Arab. The closest ones to the Marina are behind Bin Batuta and MOE, but both have something like 2-3 chairs and dont offer the full menu.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Large one on SZ road in Financial Center... but why would anyone would ever want to eat at Pizza Hut is beyond me!


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

On their website they have a list

Stores from 26 to 41 are the Dubai ones.
Dine in ones have a red fork on the right.



LongLiveDubai said:


> There used to be a Pizza Hut on The Walk (JBR) which moved to Marina Mall when the Mall opened. This has also been closed. Does any one know of a "Dine Inn" Pizza Hut close to Dubai Marina?


----------

